# Can't boot from USB or DVD. Tried everything..



## mrdead1313 (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't know what the problem is, but I tried to install a dual boot with Windows 7 and XP (7 as the main OS of course) to play some old games without using emulators. So, I go ahead and begin the XP installation and at the restart it blue screens and can't finish it. Don't remember the exact error message, but from that point on I'm getting the error "Can't find operating system. Please remove anything without an operating system and try again...'' something very closely along those lines.

I set the boot order to the cd-rom first on the list, and just tried to boot in Windows 7 again or at least reinstall it since I wasn't losing anything anyway. Nothing. Same error. Tried with a flash drive. Changed boot order again. No dice.

So from there, after a few headaches and trying to figure out what the hell I'm doing wrong, I decide to take an HDD from a laptop I had lying around which actually has Windows 7 and 8 dual booted on it, and try to format the HDD I originally had in the PC. I successfully formatted it through Windows 8. So from there I tried to reinstall Win7 on it from the DVD and remove second HDD and get back to normal. Then the same error comes up. Can't find OS...

I eventually got it to install, but it wouldn't boot from the HDD without the secondary. It showed all the Windows 7 files on the original HDD i wanted to replace it on but would not boot into it. It only showed up on the boot sequence of the second HDD I used.

From here I decided i want to go with the Linux distro Zorin os 9 after reading about it, being so irritated with Windows and looking to just move on if possible. Still can't load from DVD or Flash. Even tried to reinstall Ubuntu with the 'Help me boot from cd' option. An error has occured. Of course..

I'm all out of ideas here. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Hopefully someone here can help me solve this. It's probably something very stupid that im just forgetting to do. This isn't the first time I've done a dual boot or a clean os install. Not even close. I always get great advice here and am looking forward to hearing back soon!

Thank you all in advance 

PS: If you can look at my system specs it should tell you everything you need to know as far as hardware goes


----------



## Heaven7 (Feb 25, 2015)

mrdead1313 said:


> So, I go ahead and begin the XP installation and at the restart it blue screens and can't finish it.


Usually it is recommended to install the older OS first, with XP you'll need to install AHCI drivers for that OS to work if your BIOS is set to have the drives operate in AHCI mode. Otherwise you'll get the BSOD you mentioned.
There is a tool called "EasyBCD", which can help solve problems regarding the MBR.
I've used a dual boot config like yours as well, but getting XP to run in AHCI mode reliably was too much of a hassle to me. If it really is just for running older games, you might be better off running XP in a VM.


----------



## mrdead1313 (Feb 25, 2015)

I actually did try to go in that order. Wipe out the hdd completely and install xp but that's when I discovered I just can't boot from any device other than the hdd. The flash drive and dvdrom work 100%. I'm stumped. Never had this problem before. It has to be something little that I'm overlooking in the bios or something


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 25, 2015)

Set BIOS to IDE mode ...
..unless you have slipstreamed AHCI drivers into your XP like i have


----------



## Heaven7 (Feb 25, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> Set BIOS to IDE mode ...
> ..unless you have slipstreamed AHCI drivers into your XP like i have


That'll work, however it will impact disk performance for any other OS. I'd recommend fixing those boot-up problems first - try to restore default BIOS settings or a CMOS reset.


----------



## mrdead1313 (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks, but will this solve the booting issue I'm having with booting from cd or USB? That's my main concern because I have old and cluttered installations from a different hard drive in the system right now. Only way I've been able to do anything at all with the machine since this xp disaster.


----------



## Heaven7 (Feb 25, 2015)

mrdead1313 said:


> Thanks, but will this solve the booting issue I'm having with booting from cd or USB? That's my main concern because I have old and cluttered installations from a different hard drive in the system right now. Only way I've been able to do anything at all with the machine since this xp disaster.


You should be fine, if you want to be extra careful however check that your CD/DVD drive is indeed listed as first device in the BIOS' boot order settings (I know...), then make sure the drive you want to boot from is on top of the list of hard disks available. Remember, if the MBR on any of these is faulty, Windows will automatically select the next disk in that list that has a functioning MBR. Not being able to boot from any removable media first is real strange - I recommend again to restore default BIOS settings, you can't really break things doing that, aside from having to tweak some options afterwards. What brand of BIOS are you using?


----------



## blobster21 (Feb 25, 2015)

Did you try unplugging your Harddrive sata cable, then boot from an ubuntu live dvd ?

Removing any other bootable devices except the optical drive would at least prove the system is capable of booting from a DVD media.


----------



## Heaven7 (Feb 25, 2015)

blobster21 said:


> Did you try unplugging your Harddrive sata cable, then boot from an ubuntu live dvd ?
> Removing any other bootable devices except the optical drive would at least prove the system is capable of booting from a DVD media.


Yes, unless some setting in his BIOS prevents any removable media being accessed first in the boot order altogether... He did mention the CD/DVD drive is working and showing up first on the list. Strange indeed!


----------



## mrdead1313 (Feb 25, 2015)

Not too sure off the top of my head. I'll have to check when I get home but it's the asus crosshair v formula (not formula-z). 

I haven't tried unplugging the sata connectors on both hdds yet but will give it a shot as soon as I'm out of work. What should I look for within the bios if that option doesn't work? Meaning how should everything be set if you happen to know? Because this is a very weird issue an I can't believe it's happening lol


----------



## mrdead1313 (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm thinking American megatrends


----------



## Heaven7 (Feb 25, 2015)

Yo! Same here  To recheck things: In the "Boot" tab: CD/DVD drive first in boot order. The HDD you want to use on top of the list under "Hard Disk Drives". I'll have to check out those settings in my BIOS to give you exact advice as I haven't been there in a long time. Again, like I mentioned, you should be OK restoring those default values IMO, if you want to hold off for now I'll be back with you tomorrow.


----------



## mrdead1313 (Feb 25, 2015)

Awesome. I'll try but I've reset my bios to default already I believe. Can't hurt to try again. But yeah when u get some info definitely get back to me! Thanks for all your help man. This is such a weird problem


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 25, 2015)

Just a guess.
Sounds, possibly, like a UEFI and/or CSM and/or secure boot problem, maybe...

Here is a FAQ from ASUS web site:



> *FAQ*
> 
> *I have installed Windows operating system under UEFI mode. I found that Windows will not load if I move a non-UEFI device to the top of the boot device sequence, and “Windows Boot Manager” is moved to 2nd or later sequence. How do I resolve this issue?*
> 
> ...



Here are some pages that may help:

Rampage IV UEFI Boot Installation Guide On Windows 7 or 8   <--Different board, but, good info.

Enable Legacy Boot Mode


----------



## mrdead1313 (Feb 25, 2015)

Thank you. I kind of looked into that info last night but didn't have time to really research it very deep. I have a 3 hour window after work so I kinda cram in what I can and try a bit more in the am. This is all fairly new to me since the last machine I had was crap. This is my first mid-high end build so I have a bit to learn. Thank you all very much. If I could I would send you all a beer  I'll do more work and look into all of these suggestions tonight. Keep these tips coming!


----------



## mrdead1313 (Feb 26, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> Set BIOS to IDE mode ...
> ..unless you have slipstreamed AHCI drivers into your XP like i have


Well I did this just now and it's finally installing windows xp! So I'm going to install this and see what happens from there. I'll keep you guys posted. Hopefully it was the whole issue. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## mrdead1313 (Feb 26, 2015)

Well here's my update:

Successfully installed XP after switching to IDE mode. Running great. So from there I decided to unhook the secondary hdd while in windows (maybe a bad idea but I had to see) and stayed in windows no problem. Installed the drivers from the asus CDROM and rebooted as prompted. Ntldr is missing..

Hooked the other hdd up again and got into windows and finished installing drivers. All good with this approach.

Then decided to unhook both hdd and see if I could boot from cd and couldn't..

Stumped. I can boot up the secondary hdd no problem but that's it. What now?


----------



## mrdead1313 (Feb 26, 2015)

mrdead1313 said:


> Well here's my update:
> 
> Successfully installed XP after switching to IDE mode. Running great. So from there I decided to unhook the secondary hdd while in windows (maybe a bad idea but I had to see) and stayed in windows no problem. Installed the drivers from the asus CDROM and rebooted as prompted. Ntldr is missing..
> 
> ...





 This is the screen I get when I only have the optical hooked up


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Is the disk you are trying to boot from a bootable disk?


----------



## mrdead1313 (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes it's a copy of Ubuntu. Used it before but can't get it to work this time. Also tried Windows 7 ultimate disk. Still nothing. Think I'm gonna make a new copy of both


----------



## Heaven7 (Feb 26, 2015)

mrdead1313 said:


> Thank you all very much. If I could I would send you all a beer


Wow! If only this was possible... 


mrdead1313 said:


> Well here's my update:
> Successfully installed XP after switching to IDE mode. Running great. So from there I decided to unhook the secondary hdd while in windows (maybe a bad idea but I had to see) and stayed in windows no problem. Installed the drivers from the asus CDROM and rebooted as prompted. Ntldr is missing..
> Hooked the other hdd up again and got into windows and finished installing drivers. All good with this approach.
> Then decided to unhook both hdd and see if I could boot from cd and couldn't..
> Stumped. I can boot up the secondary hdd no problem but that's it. What now?


There is definitely something wrong with the MBR. Also, you mentioned this:


mrdead1313 said:


> Yes it's a copy of Ubuntu. Used it before but can't get it to work this time. Also tried Windows 7 ultimate disk. Still nothing. Think I'm gonna make a new copy of both


Just to be sure - you did restore your BIOS' default settings, right? I've never heard of removable media, let alone a genuine Windows disk not being recognized during boot, unless BIOS settings are messed up, the DVD drive isn't working/plugged in correctly, or something's wrong with the CD/DVD itself. I'd recommend you download a new Windows7 ISO from Microsoft or DigitalRiver (perfectly legal to do so), burn it and then go from there. If you need any help fixing that MBR, I'll be glad to help you out


----------



## mrdead1313 (Feb 26, 2015)

Awesome I'll def get a new ISO tonight after work and try that out. Thanks for your willingness to help me out. There has to be something that'll fix this and I'm sure I'll beat my head against a wall when I find how simple it is lol Thanks a lot!


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 26, 2015)

you can't dual boot windows 7/8 from the same physical drive that's not possible at least not without using grub ... the windows 7/8 Bootloader will not boot XP installing one or the other trying to install both even on different partitions.. will kill the boot loader
the error he was getting with the windows 7 drive was most likely secure boot related or he needed to move the drive up in the "HDD PRIORITY List"

make a boot-able Usb using rufus ( https://rufus.akeo.ie/  if rufus doesn't work nothing will)
select GPT for UEFI computer when and select the windows 8 .iso you are using
*install windows
as for XP: Run it in a VM Nuffsaid ...
as for the system not booting from usb thats down to not using rufus. and possibly him screwing with the boot order I know the asus's boards have some issues with certain usb .iso utilitys .. at least this board does anyway .. .
and I don't think there is anything wrong with his .iso either


----------



## Heaven7 (Feb 26, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> as for XP: Run it in a VM


+1. this will be a much more easy solution, I totally agree here. Thanks, OneMoar!


----------



## mrdead1313 (Feb 26, 2015)

You all are great! 

So check this out..

I burned a new ISO of Zorin 9 before I left for work today. Told my lady 'whatever you do DONT TURN OFF THE PC!' And what does she do?...

She apparently turned it back on and wanted to go on the net to look at her tmz stuff. You know the news that really matters lol
Calls me saying "umm, the computer looks really weird and I don't know what happened but it says zorin?"

What!!! Told her don't touch it this time.. 

Making progress it looks like! 

I'll update as soon as I get home to see what's going on. She doesn't really know what to do and explaining over the phone would be a complete nightmare lol. Thanks everyone for all the help so far. This has been a learning experience to say the least. But it ain't over yet


----------



## Heaven7 (Feb 26, 2015)

mrdead1313 said:


> I burned a new ISO of Zorin 9 before I left for work today. Told my lady 'whatever you do DONT TURN OFF THE PC!' And what does she do?...


Well, you need to keep your lady a safe distance from your PC...  However, I don't blame her for doing what she did. Just one of those "variables" you have to deal with in case of an emergency...  Hang in there, mrdead1313, even this won't stop you from being successful, I'm sure


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 27, 2015)

It's a Crosshair..
You want the DVD to be in port 5-6 and have in IDE mode..
Ports 1-4 can be whatever..
AHCI,RAID..
If you need the RAID driver..you want the x86 AHCI ones..from the AMD driver pack..
It works for RAID or AHCI..
x64 ..never use that...
This has been like that since 2009

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?13866-Asus-Crosshair-V-Raid-quot-0-quot-HowTo

idk..HiViz approves..can't be too bad.
not 100% sure that link is relevant..
Link to 990fx AMD drivers would be..


----------



## Heaven7 (Feb 28, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> It's a Crosshair..
> You want the DVD to be in port 5-6 and have in IDE mode..
> Ports 1-4 can be whatever..
> AHCI,RAID..
> ...


That's news to me. You mean some drives could be set to IDE mode and others to AHCI? I've never heard of that, but if you say so... I always have my primary DVD drive plugged into port 0, regardless of the MB.


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 28, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> That's news to me. You mean some drives could be set to IDE mode and others to AHCI? I've never heard of that, but if you say so... I always have my primary DVD drive plugged into port 0, regardless of the MB.



Yessir..on Crosshair 4-5 ports 5-6 are meant for installation media.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 28, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> you can't dual boot windows 7/8 from the same physical drive that's not possible at least not without using grub


----------



## mrdead1313 (Mar 1, 2015)

AthlonX2 said:


>


Def not true. The secondary drive has had 7/8 for a few years now running perfectly fine w no work arounds.

So back to the topic.. I got it!

Had to reset the bios a few times and switched to IDE and I'm good! Now my next step is learning how to get my wifi adapter setup in zorin os 9 and I'm all set. 

Thank you all very much for the help. I learned a few new things and will certainly use my new knowledge from here on out. It probably wouldn't have taken so long if there was more time from work but you all did a great job.

My next project is loading windows 98 se on a dell xps 400. Shouldn't be too hard. Got a free system from a co worker yesterday and it'll be my nostalgia machine. Thanks again everyone! It's been fun!

Heaven7 I got a 12 pack with your name on it lmao!


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 1, 2015)

mrdead1313 said:


> Def not true. The secondary drive has had 7/8 for a few years now running perfectly fine w no work arounds.
> 
> So back to the topic.. I got it!
> 
> ...


Use rufus in mbr mode with the "older bioses compatibility option"
that should get you "windows 98 on a stick"
I also recommend you install http://www.htasoft.com/u98sesp/


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 1, 2015)

mrdead1313 said:


> Heaven7 I got a 12 pack with your name on it lmao!


Woohoo!  Please give me the download link!!!  Glad all is OK now!


----------

